

The Trajectories of Government and Corporate Surveillance - fejr
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/the_trajectorie.html

======
wahsd
What really needs to happen is to develop apps to pollute the information
being gathered. Bogus MACs and IP over spoofed SSID that transmit false and
fake social media connections and goog quieries, etc.

America, as all other people of the world, need to wake up and realize that
the future is a post nation / nationalistic one....or bust. We need a civil
intelligence capacity that is global and fully transparent and targets the
powerful and wealthy to track them and surveil them. Civil society, needs
defenses against our own government, aka, ranchers or plantation owners. If
you want to be free, you cannot be subject to anyone.

